# Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Mai 2011)

*Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten


----------



## ile (10. Mai 2011)

*Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Wie viel % sind neue Artikel?


----------



## Acid (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Kaufen Kaufen Kaufen!!!!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*



ile schrieb:


> Wie viel % sind neue Artikel?


 
Dieses Mal > 75 Prozent komplett neu


----------



## PCGH_Chris (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Es ist ein Sonderheft in der Tradition des alten Extreme-Heftes und hat daher eine Menge neuer und höchst lesenswerter Community-Beiträge. Nur einzelne Artikel wurden zur thematischen Ergänzung übernommen, unter anderem aus Premium-Beilagen (die dürften also auch noch nicht jedem bekannt sein)


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Na das Heft scheint sich ja zu lohnen.


----------



## jobo (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Toll!Pflichtauf! Danke für diese genialen Hefte!


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Dieses Mal > 75 Prozent komplett neu


 

Klingt doch gut und wird sofort gekauft


----------



## der8auer (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Gerade vorbestellt


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Gestern ging der Spaß zur Druckerei


----------



## exa (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

das erste mal, dass ich das Gefühl hab PCGHX ist wieder da!!!! F*** Yeah


----------



## Mhytriel (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Wenn ich das Miniabo nehme (also 3+1), schließe ich dann automatisch ein "Endlosabo" nach den 3 Monaten ab? Oder ist nach 3 Monaten schluss?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Nach einem Klick auf den angegebenen Link zum Mini-Abo erweitert sich auf wundersame Art die Menge der Information. 



> Ja, ich möchte das PC GAMES HARDWARE Magazin (ohne Datenträger) Miniabo für 7,90 Euro.
> Das Miniabo beinhaltet 3 Ausgaben plus Extra.
> Ausland 7,90 Euro für 3 Ausgaben plus Extra, Österreich 7,90 Euro für 3 Ausgaben plus Extra.
> Der neue Abonnent war in den letzen 12 Monaten nicht Abonnent von PC GAMES HARDWARE. Dieses Angebot gilt nur innerhalb Europas. Prämienlieferung nur innerhalb Europa möglich!
> ...


----------



## Meat Boy (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Ich habe es mir auch vorbestellt. Zusammen mit einem PCGH Mini Abo ist der Preis super.  (und eure Zeitschrift ist es auch )


----------



## theLamer (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Yeah freue mich schon drauf das Heft in der Hand zu haben


----------



## Gnome (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Das wird die beste Ausgabe, die bisher auf den Markt kam  - mein Casemod is drin jawoll!


----------



## Chris965BE (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Passt perfekt. Wird gekauft. Dann Rechner modden


----------



## Scorpio78 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Bin gespannt,...


----------



## chickenwingattack (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Gerade bestellt für 3,99 bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Habe es mir gerade auch bestellt...zusammen mit einem Mini-Abo...cooler Preis..Kaufen,kaufen und kaufen!


----------



## Hauptsergant (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Komischeweise  bekomme immer Meldung:
"Die Abonnentenprüfung war nicht erfolgreich. Bitte prüfen Sie Ihre Eingabe."


habe schon 100 Mal geprüft... Naja... Schade!


----------



## violinista7000 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

*Bitte korriegieren/ergänzen!

Laut Computec (telefonisch) ist der freie Versand nur für DE Abonenenten, CH und A Abonenten -so wie ich- müssen den vollen Preis + Versand bezahlen.

Komischerweise wird trotzdem in CH-Shop der freie Versand angegeben... 
*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Könnten sich die Teilnehmer dieses Threads bitte langsam der Forumsregeln besinnen, die da wo "unnötige Hervorhebungen" verbieten?
Das ist jetzt schon das zweite Post mit maximaler Schriftgröße in knallrot...


----------



## Lutz81 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

super....gerade bestellt,freu mich schon auf das Heft


----------



## Jarafi (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Ich werds mir morgen am Kiosk holen


----------



## Gast12307 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

ICh denk mal mein Casemod is als schlechtes Beispiel drinn^^  Naja ich hols mir dann morgen und guck


----------



## theLamer (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Von mir is auch nen Artikel drin.... die Signatur betrachtend kann man sich ja denken was 
Freue mich schon auf den morgigen Tag und darauf das Heft komplett durchlesen zu können, die Extreme Print fehlt einem ja schon sehr.


----------



## Gnome (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Ich frag mich, was das soll? Ich hab am 4. mai 3 Ausgaben im Shop bestellt, heute will ich gucken über den Link hier, da kommt: Der aufgerufene Artikel oder die Aktion steht nicht mehr zur Verfügung oder diese Seite existiert leider nicht mehr." - Was soll das? Ich hab auch seit ner Woche oder länger ne Versandnummer da stehen im Benutzerkonto.* WO SIND MEINE ZEITSCHRIFTEN?! *


----------



## theLamer (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Jetzt trink am besten mal einen Tee und beruhig dich etwas... du kommst auf jeden Fall an deine Zeitschrift. Vermutlich liegt sie heute oder morgen im Briefkasten


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*



Gnome schrieb:


> Ich frag mich, was das soll? Ich hab am 4. mai 3 Ausgaben im Shop bestellt, heute will ich gucken über den Link hier, da kommt: Der aufgerufene Artikel oder die Aktion steht nicht mehr zur Verfügung oder diese Seite existiert leider nicht mehr." - Was soll das? Ich hab auch seit ner Woche oder länger ne Versandnummer da stehen im Benutzerkonto.* WO SIND MEINE ZEITSCHRIFTEN?! *


 
Hi,

Welchen Link meinst Du genau?


----------



## abo@computec.de (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*



Hauptsergant schrieb:


> Komischeweise  bekomme immer Meldung:
> "Die Abonnentenprüfung war nicht erfolgreich. Bitte prüfen Sie Ihre Eingabe."
> 
> 
> habe schon 100 Mal geprüft... Naja... Schade!


 
Hallo Hauptsergant,

wir würden Ihnen gerne weiterhelfen - daher noch der Hinweis:
Bei der Abonnentenprüfung muss die Adresse identisch mit der sein, die auf Ihrer Abohülle angegeben ist. 
Sollte es weiterhin nicht klappen, können schicken Sie uns doch bitte einen Screenshot der Bestellseite mit den angegebenen Daten und der Fehlermeldung an abo@computec.de Wir können uns das dann genauer ansehen und auf Fehlersuche gehen.

vielen Dank
Abo-Service Computec


----------



## redBull87 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Ich war auch etwas enttäuscht, habe meine schon Anfang Mai bestellt (und eigentlich sollte man die doch 1 Tag vor den anderen in den Händen halten), heute war immer noch keine im Briefkasten . Hab aber schonmal im Kiosk durchgeblättert


----------



## python7960 (25. Mai 2011)

Hi all, habe eine Frage.
Für 10,50 sind da Hefte mit dabei oder nur DVDs + Sonderheft? 
Mfg.

Ist es Magazin auf DVD oder Magazin mit DVD? Bin meistens Montage daher DVD ist für mich nicht so Interessant, aber Magazin mit DVD  ist Feine sache. Weiss nicht was ich bestellen Soll


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Mein Heft lag gerade im Briefkasten...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*



redBull87 schrieb:


> Ich war auch etwas enttäuscht, habe meine schon Anfang Mai bestellt (und eigentlich sollte man die doch 1 Tag vor den anderen in den Händen halten), heute war immer noch keine im Briefkasten . Hab aber schonmal im Kiosk durchgeblättert


 
Ist das Sonderheft immer noch nicht da?



python7960 schrieb:


> Hi all, habe eine Frage.
> Für 10,50 sind da Hefte mit dabei oder nur DVDs + Sonderheft?
> Mfg.
> 
> Ist es Magazin auf DVD oder Magazin mit DVD? Bin meistens Montage daher DVD ist für mich nicht so Interessant, aber Magazin mit DVD  ist Feine sache. Weiss nicht was ich bestellen Soll


 
Du kannst ein Miniabo mit Magazin oder DVD abschließen. Natürlich sind da auch Hefte bei. Steht eigentlich alles in der NEws.


----------



## bofri (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Das Sonderheft ist bis heute nicht bei mir eingetroffen, wirklich ärgerlich, wenn man bedenkt dass ich es gestern schon im Zeitschriftenhandel hätte kaufen können.
Seit mehreren Tagen wird die Bestellung schon als "versandt" in meinem Konto aufgeführt. Das Geld wurde allerdings auch noch nicht vom meinem Konto abgebucht.


----------



## White Rabbit (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Ich hab bisher leider auch noch keine erhalten 
Sehe schon jede Stunde im Briefkasten nach, aber bisher leider nichts als ein leerer Briefkasten vorzufinden


----------



## python7960 (26. Mai 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das Sonderheft immer noch nicht da?
> 
> Du kannst ein Miniabo mit Magazin oder DVD abschließen. Natürlich sind da auch Hefte bei. Steht eigentlich alles in der NEws.



Jo Danke. Bin auf Montage hatte in Hotel miese mobileinternet Verbindung.


----------



## Acid (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Ich habe ebenfalls einige Exemplare der Tuning Sonderausgabe am 4 Mai vorbestellt und noch nichts erhalten.  Solange sie noch ankommen ist es aber kein Problem, allerdings bekommt man diese ja meist sogar einen Tag früher. Deshalb bin ich etwas verunsichert.


----------



## redBull87 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*



redBull87 schrieb:


> Ich war auch etwas enttäuscht, habe meine schon Anfang Mai bestellt (und eigentlich sollte man die doch 1 Tag vor den anderen in den Händen halten), heute war immer noch keine im Briefkasten . Hab aber schonmal im Kiosk durchgeblättert


 


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ist das Sonderheft immer noch nicht da?



Nein, ist immer noch nicht da, siehe PN


----------



## rabitt81 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Da bin ich also nicht der einzige, der sich voller Vorfreude das Soderheft vorbestellt hat und nix im Briefkasten hat. Is doch zum Mäuse melken auf meinem Dorf samt näherer Umgebung gibt es schon kaum die Normale ausgabe aber Sonderhefte sucht man vergeblich


----------



## redBull87 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Heute ist sie eingetroffen . Etwas spät, aber besser als gar nicht


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Ich habe mir sie gestern gekauft = )

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## chickenwingattack (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Heute im Briefkasten gehabt. Ein paar Artikel kannte ich bereits im großen und ganzen aber in Ordnung. Positiv war das die alten Extreme Ausgaben als pdf dabei waren


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Hab sie halb durch..Finde ich sehr gut gelungen!


----------



## HAWX (27. Mai 2011)

Mist jetzt muss ich morgen nochmal in die Stadt Pcgh-Special kaufen


----------



## prost (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Wenn ich könnte hätt ich mirs schon längst gekauft. 
Habe mir ja schon letztes Jahr ein Abo geholt (das ich jetzt immernoch habe). Aber neee Computec will ja neuerdings keine Kunden unter 18 mehr. 
Absolut nichts gegen PCGH, ihr seid wirklich super, aber das...


----------



## abo@computec.de (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*



prost schrieb:


> Wenn ich könnte hätt ich mirs schon längst gekauft.
> Habe mir ja schon letztes Jahr ein Abo geholt (das ich jetzt immernoch habe). Aber neee Computec will ja neuerdings keine Kunden unter 18 mehr.
> Absolut nichts gegen PCGH, ihr seid wirklich super, aber das...


 
Hallo,

können Sie das bitte genauer erläutern mit "Computec will keine Kunden unter 18"?
Wie ist das zu verstehen - bitte senden Sie auch gerne Ihre Kundendaten an abo@computec.de, damit wir Ihren Auftrag auch konkret ansehen können.

vielen Dank
Abo-Service Computec


----------



## Hauptsergant (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*



abo@computec.de schrieb:


> Bei der Abonnentenprüfung muss die Adresse identisch mit der sein, die auf Ihrer Abohülle angegeben ist


 
Danke! Schon habe bestellt. Alles nur  wegen Umlaut


----------



## Hauptsergant (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Wie lange dauert's normaleweise? kann schon nicht warten!


----------



## Hauptsergant (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Super Heft! habe schon 2 mal durch!


----------



## Fl0o0 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Finds auch toll!


----------



## Meat Boy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Ich finde das Heft auch sehr gelungen.


----------



## Schnitzelkrrr (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Ich kaufe mir das Heft Morgen! Bin sehr Interessiert an Modding und Overclocken, bitte mehr darüber!!


----------



## fire2002de (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

schade um pcgh so was hätte früher ausführlich in der pcgh gestanden.


----------



## Andrejews (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Der Artikel über die „Volt-Mods“ ist für mich der interessanteste Artikel im Heft, obwohl manches, wie das Bild mit der Grafikkarte und dem Lötkloben aus der Ausgabe 04-2008 recyclet wurde.
  Auch wenn das Prizip oft das gleiche ist hätte ich mich über Tuningbeispiele weit verbreiteter aktueller Grafikkarten, wie die GTX560 Ti oder der HD6950, gefreut. 
  Ich würde gerne wissen, wie es sich mit dem seit 2006 Eingeführten bleifreien Lötzinn verhält. Wenn man eine Volt-Mod macht. Ob das noch mit einem „alten“ Lötkolben und Bleifreien Zinn gelötet werden darf bzw. das bleifreie mit dem verbleiten vermischt werden darf? 
  Die Beigabe älterer PCGHX-Ausgaben als PDF und einiger Tools auf CD finde ich nett. Wünschenswert sind aber noch Videos zu Volt-Mods und deren Kalibrierung als Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung für Einsteiger.
  Eine Anmerkung noch zum Artikel „Speichertuning“, konkret zum Bestücken auf AMD und Intel- Boards:
  Die Bilder auf S. 31 scheinen nicht optimal beschriftet. So, dass man den Eindruck hat, dass die Reihenfolge anders geplant war. Auch hätte man eher nicht die leeren sondern die korrekt „bestückten“ RAM-Slots fotografieren sollen. Die Beschreibung für die Bestückung auf AMD-Boards würde ich mir präziser wünschen (z.B. Einen Slot dazwischen frei lassen oder den gleichfarbigen bestücken?).


----------



## mAlkAv (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Das einzige was an dem Volt-Mod Artikel nicht neu war ist tatsächlich das Titelbild, und das auch nur aus Zeitgründen - der gesamte Inhalt wurde nur für diese Sonderheft-Ausgabe erstellt.
Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen dass es für viele Leser interessanter ist mehr Übertaktungsversuche präsentiert zu bekommen. Der Hauptfokus des Artikels lag allerdings auf der Erarbeitung der Modifikationen weshalb nur zwei konkrete Beispiele vorgestellt wurden beziehungsweise vorgestellt werden konnten.
Deine Idee geht praktisch in die Richtung die Spannungsfreudigkeit bestimmter Grafikkarten(generationen) darzustellen wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe? Dabei muss man allerdings auch immer die Kühlung berücksichtigen denn viele High-End-Karten arbeiten oftmals schon sehr nahe am Luftkühlungslimit.


----------



## Andrejews (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Ja, z. B. ein Übersichtstabelle der Chips und derene Spannungsfreudigkeit. Empfehlung bestimmter Grafikkarten (Modele) für die Mod wo sich der [FONT=&quot]Wagemut am ehesten auszahlt...
[/FONT]


----------



## plusminus (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Das ist leider alles nur für blutige Anfänger, also für den Grossteil UNINTERESSANT


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Jeder fängt mal an


----------



## exa (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

@ Andrewjews

Das Löten mit bleifreien Lötzinn geht genauso wie vorher, mit dem Unterschied dass man etwas mehr Temperatur braucht und daher etwas vorsichtiger sein muss. Altes Lötzinn mit neuem zu mischen stellt überhaupt kein Problem dar!


----------



## Andrejews (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Gut zu wissen. Danke.


----------



## kmf (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tuning 2011: Vorschau auf das PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - Preisvorteile für Abonnenten*

Hab mir das Heft gestern auch mal bestellt. Die letzte Print hab ich bereits komplett durch und derzeit ist mein vorrätiger Lesestoff (auch Bücher) quasi auf null zusammengeschrumpft. 

Brauche Input ...


----------

